# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات للي يتغلون

## دمعه حزن

ماادري اعاتب قلبي اللي ذكرها 
والا اعاتب قلبها اللي نساني
في الحالتين : الدمع طاح وشكرها 
وفي الحالتين الحزن الغى مكاني 



اصحي من احلامك كفاية اماني
عيشي ولو مره بنار الحقيقة
قلبي لقى له للاسف حب ثاني
قلبٍ يعوضني غلاك بدقيقة



شفت الزهر مايل 
وظنيته يناديني 
قطفته يوم ضميته
لقيته للاسف ذبلان
عرفت انك زهر عمري 
عرفت انك بساتيني وغيرك 
قيظ مايروي سراب يشفي العطشان



من راح كيفه وكيفه يوديه
خله على كيفه وكيفه يجيبه
اللي يصد وهاقي اني باناديه
اقطع لساني لو لساني احكي به




أنتي غريبة 
أعطيكي كل شي و ما يرضيكي
أرخصت لأجلك كل غالي و ما يهمك 
وتسوي نفسك ما تعرفيني 
و انا الحين عرفت أنك 
مغروره تأخذي و لا تعطي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي على المسجات الرائعه 

يعطيك الله العافية

----------


## غدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 


مشكورة اختى دمعه حزن 
الله يعطيش العافيه
ولاتحرمينامن جديدك

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

يسلموووو على المرورالكريم

مشكورين على الردود الحلوة

وان شاء الله خيوو افيدكم قد ما اقدر

تحيااااااتي

----------

